# 'Bumble Bee' blackhead



## snakehunter (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone seen the latest add on herptrader? A female 'Bumble Bee' BHP, too bad that it wasn't paired before with the male that was stolen recently. Nice looker too.


----------



## bigi (Nov 2, 2010)

have now, will be interesting to see if its one of dave's wild caught


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 2, 2010)

yes very nice 12000


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Nov 2, 2010)

any word on that? about the theift? did they find out who did it yet?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 2, 2010)

yep a very nice bhp.

i read recently on another forum there had been no reliable leads with the snake theft investigation, and none of the animals had been recovered.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought the "Bumblebee" was a one of that hadn't been bred yet


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Nov 2, 2010)

well hopefully something will turn up soon on the matter.


----------



## deebo (Nov 2, 2010)

nice looking critter.....pity I dont have a spare 12k at the moment.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 2, 2010)

Fine looking animal!


----------



## Fantazmic (Nov 2, 2010)

Well someone should let Dave know so he can find out if it is one of his.

Gosh people sXXX me its because of these thefts we cant be open about who we are and what we keep. it is so frustrating and annoying andI think it really holds our hobby back


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 2, 2010)

...


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2010)

Fantazmic said:


> Well someone should let Dave know so he can find out if it is one of his.
> 
> Gosh people sXXX me its because of these thefts we cant be open about who we are and what we keep. it is so frustrating and annoying andI think it really holds our hobby back


 
Dave looks to be the seller.


----------



## cris (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice to see another one, hopefully someone can breed from it. Does it come from the same area as the other one?


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2010)

It's a fine looking BHP, * berates bank manager for not answering phone on public holiday *.


----------



## dotti1990 (Nov 2, 2010)

whats the go with wild snakes? can anyone get a permit for them?


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 2, 2010)

dotti1990 said:


> whats the go with wild snakes? can anyone get a permit for them?



No not anyone, but in saying that i dont know the process of getting a permit to do so


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm gunna sell my house just so I can buy it


----------



## sweetangel (Nov 2, 2010)

i thought that was the stolen one for a second and thought "how dumb could some one be to steal it and then sell it" but i only thought there was one! so there is more than one of this BHP. wonder if they are trying to lure in the ppl who stole the other one to catch them with the female to the other male??


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 2, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing sweetangel, I'm so cynical these days.


----------



## stephen (Nov 2, 2010)

The guys at pilbera pythons have some great pix of a nice bumble bee bhp on there web site gallery.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 2, 2010)

Quote from Pilbara pythons site:

 Bumble Bee Blackhead​ The Bumblebee black headed python as we have called it, is a superb male Pilbara specimen of unusual coloration. Our long term future goal is to breed with this python and try and end up with a line of blackheads that produce this colour morph. It is currently mating with a Pilbara black and white phase blackhead as we do not have another one of this colour. We can only hope that one day that a similar female of this colour phase will turn up. We shall up date any results here as they occur.


Maybe the above is out of date?


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Nov 2, 2010)

it was stolen but from the looks of it, this seems to be the same bumblebee and possibly the same seller....


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 2, 2010)

It is not the "stolen one" it is WC but its a different one to the "stolen one"


----------



## cris (Nov 2, 2010)

dotti1990 said:


> whats the go with wild snakes? can anyone get a permit for them?


 
Collecting them legally requires lots going through lots of crap, although in the NT and WA there are people with permision to catch animals for private keepers. Most other places require heaps of BS for legal collection, maybe one day i will get qualified and do a study on V.prasinus thermoregulation or some crap. With any luck our stupidly excessive wildlife laws will be relaxed and more sensible regulated collection could take place accross the whole country.


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2010)

fabregasreptiles said:


> it was stolen but from the looks of it, this seems to be the same bumblebee and possibly the same seller....


 
I'd be very careful about making any sort of unsubstantiated allegations.


----------



## Echiopsis (Nov 2, 2010)

Its a different animal, no need for the BS from people who cant tell their *** from a hole in the ground.


----------



## gunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing hope it has been proven. Would definately like it in my collection


----------



## cris (Nov 2, 2010)

Wally76 said:


> I'd be very careful about making any sort of unsubstantiated allegations.


 
Worst thing you could do is look stupid, well in this case anyway. There is nothing wrong with looking stupid, its often amusing, just look at the people at the melbourne cup.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 3, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with looking stupid, its often amusing, just look at the people at the melbourne cup.

I'll pay that one ROFLMAO


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 3, 2010)

Would it be worth paying $12,000 for a snake that you'd need an armed guard to protect from thieves?


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 3, 2010)

would it be worth buying a snake for 12000 not knowing if it will reproduce the same colour siblings? i'd want to see past matings, clutch ratio's of 'bumble bee' to normal looking bhp's... i wouldnt be impressed if i spent that sort of money to get a clutch of plain looking bhp's... thats why its still for sale...


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 3, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> would it be worth buying a snake for 12000 not knowing if it will reproduce the same colour siblings? i'd want to see past matings, clutch ratio's of 'bumble bee' to normal looking bhp's... i wouldnt be impressed if i spent that sort of money to get a clutch of plain looking bhp's... thats why its still for sale...


Stongly worded, but a view worth considering....but l believe [in my own lunch-time] the best you could hope for would be "hets" 1st mating to a normal male and then in 3-4 years time put a son over his mother to reproduce the bumblebee colour as its known thats one of three possibilities another is its a dominant gene and reproduces straight off with a normal male and this is a direct possibilty and the other is its a quirk of nature and zippo it doesn't reproduce...another point here is and "l don't know" the story but a very experienced herper had a bumble-bee for a while and and and mmmmmm ????.....solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry no offence indended.. just a point that hadnt been brought up yet...


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 3, 2010)

If there is more than one bumble bee in the world then pretty surely its a genetic trait. How its inherited is anyones guess.

One thing that crossed my mind is what happens if the person who stole Sam's bumble bee buys this one? They'll now be able to breed and sell bumble bees without suspicion. Whereas without the female anyone who suddenly tries to sell a bumble bee (other than DM et al) might as well tatoo "REPTILE THIEF" into their forhead


----------



## Jason (Nov 3, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> If there is more than one bumble bee in the world then pretty surely its a genetic trait. How its inherited is anyones guess.
> 
> One thing that crossed my mind is what happens if the person who stole Sam's bumble bee buys this one? They'll now be able to breed and sell bumble bees without suspicion. Whereas without the female anyone who suddenly tries to sell a bumble bee (other than DM et al) might as well tatoo "REPTILE THIEF" into their forhead


 
good point, maybe the thief will actually buy one this time. it would be the only logical thing to do.
first he would have to rip of a few corner shops to come up with the cash though.


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 3, 2010)

Jason said:


> good point, maybe the thief will actually buy one this time. it would be the only logical thing to do.
> first he would have to rip of a few corner shops to come up with the cash though.



i was just thinking..'who's collection is the thief going to steal & sell to buy the female he needs'....


----------



## impulse reptiles (Nov 3, 2010)

lets see some pics of the parents....oh wait :lol: 

Great looking Bhp...lets hope it can produce something similar in the future.


----------



## snakelvr (Nov 3, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> One thing that crossed my mind is what happens if the person who stole Sam's bumble bee buys this one? They'll now be able to breed and sell bumble bees without suspicion.



My exact thought when I first read this thread. Hhhmmmm.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 3, 2010)

Ahhh ... Sherlock Holmes where are you ??


----------



## siouxie (Nov 3, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> If there is more than one bumble bee in the world then pretty surely its a genetic trait. How its inherited is anyones guess.


 
all this talk of hybrids, and people should be honest and state clearly what they are selling, naming this type of colour a 'bumblebee' certainly implies a genetic value, when clearly it it should be advertised as an unproven characteristic, and just an exceptionally coloured bhp. it is common practice to offer guarantees with unproven morphs overseas, but if you just want to take the punt or just want a pretty snake, pay 12K, i'm sure someone will.



CodeRed said:


> One thing that crossed my mind is what happens if the person who stole Sam's bumble bee buys this one? They'll now be able to breed and sell bumble bees without suspicion. Whereas without the female anyone who suddenly tries to sell a bumble bee (other than DM et al) might as well tatoo "REPTILE THIEF" into their forhead


 

cest la vie


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 3, 2010)

siouxie said:


> all this talk of hybrids,



what talk of hybrids? I dont see where thats been implied either on the forums or behind the scenes


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 3, 2010)

Seems to be a lot of talk about it not being a proven genetic trait etc for the money being asked. Anyone ever considered someone may just want to buy this bhp as a very nice looking pet and not worry too much about breeding and proving a line? 

I know for most in the hobby that seem rediculous but some people actually do that:shock: Plenty spend more on hobbies that don't reproduce to pay back the initial outlay.


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 3, 2010)

its worth twice as much as a normal one...its only a 'colour morph'... untill its 'proven'.. then ask a ridiculous price.. jumping the gun i think....


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 3, 2010)

I thought 12k was more then reasonable.


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 3, 2010)

junglepython2 said:


> I thought 12k was more then reasonable.


 sold to junglepython2...lol..


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 3, 2010)

I realise theres only a couple around...If i had the $$ to buy this animal...I WOULD.. as previously mentioned,what would the siblings turn out to be,hets or if any would in fact have the bumblebee colour..if so what ratio....Alot of $$$ just to buy for a pet thou...but such a stunning snake like this would turn alot of heads,especially when-if theres hatchies around....


----------



## No-two (Nov 3, 2010)

How do you think you get colours in any species? Look at what has been done with BHPs without a tool like that. It's very likely going to be inheritable. Just when you get two light womas you get light babies, it might take a few generations but it would happen. Definatley worth more than double a normal one. Even then it's an attractive animal and if nothing came of it, a nice pet. I've known people that bought albino darwins when they were 6keach with no intentions to ever bred and just kept them as pets, you'd be suprised how many people pay good money and don't intend to breed their animals.


----------



## siouxie (Nov 3, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> what talk of hybrids? I dont see where thats been implied either on the forums or behind the scenes


 

codered, you have misinterpreted my post, i am not in the slightest inferring that these 'bumblebees' are hybrids, quite the contrary, i agree that they are exceptionally coloured bhp's. what i am saying is that because no genetic trait is proven, and calling them a "bumblebee" implies a genetic characteristic, it should be made clear that it is unproven. i was referring to the many threads on 'hybrid' locality carpets and the infidels who sell mongrels as being unscrupulous for not telling the purchaser that they are buying a genetically inferior snake

when there was only one, then fine, the word 'bumblebee' was that animal's name and people accepted that. now the term is being used to imply a trait, which is unproven.

buy a pretty snake, or buy an unproven gene, either way it should be made clear because no guarantee can be provided. personally, i lean towards the likelihood of a genetic trait, but because it's unproven it cannot be claimed to have any special make-up.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 3, 2010)

siouxie said:


> codered, you have misinterpreted my post, i am not in the slightest inferring that these 'bumblebees' are hybrids, quite the contrary, i agree that they are exceptionally coloured bhp's. what i am saying is that because no genetic trait is proven, and calling them a "bumblebee" implies a genetic characteristic, it should be made clear that it is unproven. i was referring to the many threads on 'hybrid' locality carpets and the infidels who sell mongrels as being unscrupulous for not telling the purchaser that they are buying a genetically inferior snake
> 
> buy a pretty snake, or buy an unproven gene, either way it should be made clear because no guarantee can be provided. personally, i lean towards the likelihood of a genetic trait, but because it's unproven it cannot be claimed to have any special make-up.


 
Ahh, no probs I get where you are comming from now


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks to all the people who e-mailed or rang me about this reptile for sale early yesterday and of course today. Sorry to those who missed out on it but I decided to sell it to a very keen W.A keeper in Perth, which in my opinion is a good result considering there is a blanket ban on the importation of pythons into this state. I will stay in contact with this keeper and offer assistance in any way I can to help him eventually achieve what many want and that is for this morph to be reproduced for everyone across Australia to have access to in the future. Yes , it remains to be seen whether or not the yellow is recessive or not. For those that thought the price tag was high, the many that wanted to purchase it yesterday, clearly did not agree with you. I was offered a similar amount on more than one occasion for the specimen that got stolen in QLD.

Regards Dave


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 3, 2010)

I will also add that I copped a fair bit of criticism when I exported the original specimen outside of W.A by lots of W.A keepers. And I guess I now understand where they were coming from.


----------



## mungus (Nov 3, 2010)

Didnt know the stolen one was yours as well Dave.......
You obviously came across the second one a while after ?
Hope one day its returned back into your possesion mate.


----------



## dylanthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

shame it was stolen...........


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks mungus, finding the second just makes the first one stolen even more of a tragedy and the whole theft thing has really put me off hence partly the reason I decided to move it on.
I am know longer going to keep any special reptiles in the short tern at least. These days I prefer exploring new areas and filming reptiles rather than keeping them.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 3, 2010)

Of further interest to some, last year I came across a wild hatchling that did display a strong yellow hue compared to any other I had seen ( yes I know that many hatchling have a slight yellow hue anyway ) but unfortunately it died for reasons beyond me.


----------



## mungus (Nov 3, 2010)

Good luck with it all Dave,
Hopefully the chap will have some success breeding the bubblebee.
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------



## cement (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Dave, to find two and possibly the third, can you elaborate on any of your thoughts regarding the rarity of this morph now?


----------



## itbites (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry to say in a sitution like that you took advantage of a relatively new color morph & milked it for as much cash as you could.

I'm sure it cost you next to nothing being that it came from the wild right?...It's a shame that certain people are in the hobby purely for the profit.

12 thousand dollars for a BHP that happens to look different, genetics haven't even been established. 

I'm sure the post will be deleted & I'll most likely get in drama over it but I don't care because it's bloody well true & I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking it!


----------



## Minka (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh suck it up itbites. 

Its only money.

If someone is willing to pay $12,000 for a different looking BHP so be it. People shell out over $65,000 for a BMW and others stick to there ****ty $3,000 Ford Laser. Inheritable gentics or not, its a great looking animal.


----------



## jack (Nov 3, 2010)

does anyone else know there is a german product that you can feed to reptiles that contains xanthanins and carotenes.... 
i imported some a few years back and i made a yellowish belly black snake with it, but couldn't make a bumblebee bhp unfortunately, oh well so much for that get rich quick scheme!


----------



## bkevo (Nov 3, 2010)

dave, interested to know wether to 2 bhp's were found in the same region or many km's away?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 3, 2010)

So what was he supposed to give it away for the sake of the hobby just for the next person to make a mint of it?
He did what pretty much anyone else would have done, and he doesn't deserve this crap from keyboard warriors


----------



## impulse reptiles (Nov 3, 2010)

itbites - if you got a unproven morph out of a clutch of albino olives, would Andy sell it for a nice profit ,wait 5-6 years for the girl to be breeding size or give it away for the sake of the hobby?


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 3, 2010)

itbites said:


> Sorry to say in a sitution like that you took advantage of a relatively new color morph & milked it for as much cash as you could.
> 
> I'm sure it cost you next to nothing being that it came from the wild right?...It's a shame that certain people are in the hobby purely for the profit.
> 
> ...


 
Sometimes keepers have to part with treasured specimens they never wanted to when the cash flow dries up. It happens. 
Most breeders run at a tight profit margin or straight up loss, and the foundation for the effort is usually fuelled by genuine passion. With the high end species price crash, making a good profit is nowdays purely opportunistic, 'weeding out' the profit seeking breeders. 

As we know the bumble bee project took a hit and the female will (hopefully) be bred with another known locale BHP to determine if the colour morph is genetic, it takes time. I'd bet it is a heritable trait. Regardless it is a fine specimen of black headed python.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 3, 2010)

Cement
Considering I have seen a few hundred BHP here in over 6 years, the fact that I have only turned up 2 make me think that it is indeed a relatively rare colour morph. 
Ibites
Yes a handsome profit no doubt, however if I average the costs of time, petrol licence royalities and all reptile related expenses collectively I actually run my business this year at a loss, such is life after all I picked this career.
No different to the Albino olive or the albino carpet I suppose i.e. someone made good coin of a wild collected reptile. And no offense taken by the way.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't get into gold prospecting then


----------



## Dragontamer (Nov 3, 2010)

what a shame it sold i really needed one to match my transforming camaro...


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 3, 2010)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Thanks to all the people who e-mailed or rang me about this reptile for sale early yesterday and of course today. Sorry to those who missed out on it but I decided to sell it to a very keen W.A keeper in Perth, which in my opinion is a good result considering there is a blanket ban on the importation of pythons into this state. I will stay in contact with this keeper and offer assistance in any way I can to help him eventually achieve what many want and that is for this morph to be reproduced for everyone across Australia to have access to in the future. Yes , it remains to be seen whether or not the yellow is recessive or not. For those that thought the price tag was high, the many that wanted to purchase it yesterday, clearly did not agree with you. I was offered a similar amount on more than one occasion for the specimen that got stolen in QLD.
> 
> Regards Dave



ummm i dont know who you are or what your talking bout, but last time i checked, im pretty sure this snake is in my reptile room and hasnt been sold yet .....


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 3, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> ummm i dont know who you are or what your talking bout, but last time i checked, im pretty sure this snake is in my reptile room and hasnt been sold yet .....



Hey mate , post pics of your bubble bee WA blackheaded python so we can all see it.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 3, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Hey mate , post pics of your bubble bee WA blackheaded python so we call see it.


 Dont worry Roger, he has just had too much red cordial


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Dont worry Roger, he has just had too much red cordial


 
proudly donated by you


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 3, 2010)

richoman
Stop talking riddles whipper snapper, if you have one as good then that is fantastic news, where is it from and please show pics of it for the punters. Imagine, 12 grand could turn your cordial into whiskey and go go girls.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 3, 2010)

Bummer ,,,,
Yer Josh i think your right lol


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 3, 2010)

Lets not let the standard of this thread get dragged down again.....


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 3, 2010)

Lol, good old petty jealousy! Dave, as I have always been an admirer of your previous specimen, If I'd had 12K disposable cash, I would not have hesitated to buy her! Funny thing about money is, it's only money! You make it, you spend it, in the end, you can't take it with you.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 3, 2010)

The crazy thing is I would have spent more than 12 grand to get back the other one if I could have. I am sure in the near future a few more will turn up by somebody


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 3, 2010)

Dave
You never know , you may find another pair ?
have fun looking ...

Roger


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 3, 2010)

Will do Roger, I can't think of a single reptile that I need to collect from the wild these days but it doesn't stop me going out looking each night anyhow. It is a very addictive past time and even when I know it is going to be an very ordinary night, I still need to go out, almost as though its therapy I need or something. One thing I do know however, is if I don't go, I will never find that albino that is out there somewhere with my name on it.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 3, 2010)

im sorry if i offended anyone it was just a joke....sorry dave.......


----------



## deebo (Nov 3, 2010)

If you do find an albino with "Dave" on it, its actually mine......

Hopefully the new owner has success with breeding her and that it proves out to be a heritable trait.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## ihaveherps (Nov 3, 2010)

David Evans said:


> If you do find an albino with "Dave" on it, its actually mine......
> 
> Hopefully the new owner has success with breeding her and that it proves out to be a heritable trait.
> 
> ...



gold...


----------



## cement (Nov 3, 2010)

This is a Pilbarra male that I would love to put with a female bumblebee.



I know he has the goods. 




Keep looking Dave you just never know...
Best of luck with the female for the buyer.


----------



## Gusbus (Nov 3, 2010)

i seen that yesterday on herp trader was wondering when a thread would start


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 3, 2010)

W.O.W lol, stunning snake, hopefully buyer breeds with it and produces a whole line of them


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Gusbus said:


> i seen that yesterday on herp trader was wondering when a thread would start


 
actually, 3 threads started


----------



## cris (Nov 3, 2010)

itbites said:


> Sorry to say in a sitution like that you took advantage of a relatively new color morph & milked it for as much cash as you could.


 
This is simply BS, if you read many of my posts about ripp off snakes etc. you would know how i feel about this sort of thing. IMO its a very reasonable price and could have easily sold for much more, especially if the seller used dodgy tactics to make it sound like it was more than what it actually is (which they clearly havnt).

I dont know Dave at all, but it seems you do? maybe add some substance if you want to say such harsh and misleading BS about someone. 

Would say how i really felt about this sort of ignorant misguided slander but i have been getting a few infractions and warnings lately.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Nov 4, 2010)

personally i thought 12 grand was a very cheap price for it and would have expected it to go for double that price.it was only a couple years ago GTP's were 7 grand a pop and there was alot more than 2 in existance.and also the price of roughies and albino olives when they hit the market were astronomical compared to this bumblebee's price.
i hope the new owner has luck breeding it and hopefully there will be alot of bumblebees getting around soon.in my opinion, they are one of the hottest snakes out there and would love to have one in the future.
Good luck to you Dave and i hope you find that albino.
cheers
simon


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 4, 2010)

Yer Simon 
If i had 12 grand spare i would have purchased the bubble bee in a heart beat.

cheers
Roger


----------



## eitak (Nov 4, 2010)

Has anyone got a link to a pic of a bumblebee blackhead?


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 4, 2010)

David Evans said:


> If you do find an albino with "Dave" on it, its actually mine......
> How can it be when its lready mine....lol...Thats a STUNNING BHP Cement,the male is a cracker...Hope you get some stunning hatchies...


----------



## woody101 (Nov 4, 2010)

eitak said:


> Has anyone got a link to a pic of a bumblebee blackhead?



www.herptrader.com.au 

that site has it in new listing its awesome


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 4, 2010)

Dave with bumble bee link
Gallery 6


----------



## krusty (Nov 6, 2010)

if you had not sold it to some one in W.A it was coming to live at my house.(had the cash redy to go).


----------



## Niall (Nov 7, 2010)

Good to see the WA keepers will have something to look forward to keeping hopefully in the near future.Would have been nice having that girl in my collection, if I had 12k.

On the other side of things this girl I have will hopefully do better next season and fingers crossed the male mates with her successfully this time, would be interesting to see if the hatchlings come out with the colouration she has... time will tell.


----------



## Sel (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, that "Bumblebee" is stunning!

Congrats to the new owner 

Id rather that than an albino anyday.


----------



## hornet (Nov 8, 2010)

Great to hear you sold it locally Dave, that way it doesnt prevent WA herpers keeping this morph if it does indeed prove to be inheritable. The 12k price tag was not excessive and i know many people would have payed that in a heart beat for the chance to breed with this animal and find out if it is in fact inheritable. It doesnt matter if the snake was found on the roadside on your way to macca's if people are willing to pay 12k for it then it is worth 12k. That is in no way money hungry. Hopeufully we will see more of these in captivity in the future


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Nov 10, 2010)

i thought 12k was cheap i would pay that no worries to try start new morph


----------



## cement (Nov 10, 2010)

Niall said:


> Good to see the WA keepers will have something to look forward to keeping hopefully in the near future.Would have been nice having that girl in my collection, if I had 12k.
> 
> On the other side of things this girl I have will hopefully do better next season and fingers crossed the male mates with her successfully this time, would be interesting to see if the hatchlings come out with the colouration she has... time will tell.



Hey Niall, thats a nice one.. Do you know of its locality at all?
I ask because it is similar to one of mine, all mine are Pilbarra. Stemming from Windjana Gorge.
I managed to get them to go this year so looking forward to the big day.!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 11, 2010)

Cement
Windjana Gorge is not in the Pilbara. Winjana Gorge is roughly 150km north of Derby ( the Kimberleys ) Awesome place too, by the way.


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 11, 2010)

**** well thats pretty close in AUSSIE. 150 KM.
In CQ we walk that in a day.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 11, 2010)

Windjana would be about 600km plus, outside of the Pilbara


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 11, 2010)

well as i have just moved to WA i am totally stoked that the snake in question has stayed here!!!! i relise now what all the WA people miss out on!

i'll be happy with some nice A. wellsii


----------



## cement (Nov 11, 2010)

Cheers dave, My memory isn't so good these days so could have the name wrong. i'll be checking on that.
Do Pilbarra bhp have double loreals?


----------



## feral1 (Nov 11, 2010)

First off congratulations to who ever this BHP went to , and then thanks to Dave for keeping it here in WA ( bugger it wasnt me ) lol.


----------

